#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  تهانينا للعضو المثالي >>>>> هشام نصار!

## بنت مصر

*
يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز 


هشام نصار

هشام نصار

هشام نصار







بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر




تكريما له ولجهوده المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر


.*

----------


## أنفـــــال

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الغالي دوماً هشام ..
نلت التكريم عن استحقاق و جدارة..
شكراً يا هشام...

شكراً.. لجهودك الرائعة في قاعات المنتدى المختلفة .. 
مبروك علينا.. وجودك .. بيننا..
بارك الله فيك.. و جزاك خيراً.. 
و إلى الأمام.. دائماً.. 

أنـفـال*

----------


## أم أحمد

الف مبروك يا هشام انت فعلا تستحق اللقب بجدارة هذا الشهر 
ويا رب تكون دائما متفوق في حياتك العملية والعلمية
ربنا يكتب لك الخير والسعادة دائما في الدارين

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mad boy

*هشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووم الف الف مبرووووووووووك من اخوك الصغير

انت صاحب تفكير مستقل ورائع وتستحق كل ده واكتر

وعقبال ماتكون من ضمن مشرفين الموقع وسلامى ليك يا عضونا المثالى ................

منتظرين منك مواضيع شيقه..*

----------


## boukybouky

الف مبروك هشام ربنا يوفقك و يا رب دايماً للأفضل 

انت تستاهل كل خير 



في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ضابط شرطة

64 مليار مبروك يا غالي على المثالية المستحقه بجد و أنت من أجدر من يستحق هذا التكريم 
ربنا يعلي مراتبك كمان وكمان 

وانا كمان في انتظار اجمل الموضوعات

----------


## عـزالديـن

*ألف ألف مبروك يا هشــام



مع أطيب تمنياتنا لك بمزيد من التميز*

----------


## اسكـندريـة

مبرووووووووووووووووك ياباشا

----------


## الصعيدي

[frame="7 80"]*الحبيب

الغالي

العضو المثالي

هشام نصار

   

أنت أهل لها .. وأكثر

بذوقك الرفيع

وأدبك الجم

فهنيئا لك حب زملائك

   

فلك كل التحية .. ولك كل التقدير*[/frame]

----------


## حسام عمر

الف الف مبروك اخى هشام


موضيعك مميزه


وافكارك جريئه


تستحق اللقب بجدره

----------


## عمرو صالح

*الف مبروك لهشام   
زي ما انا قلت عليك في اتوجرافي 
انت انسان طيب وهادي 
وتستاهل كل خير
دايماً للأمام 


عمرو صالح  * 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*يا حبايبى تعالوا معايا* 



*حذروا  فزروا  ويايا* 



*عضو ومحبوب للغايه ..مخه  مليان  أفكار* 


*وكلامه رقيق متناغم..ولا عازف عا الاوتار* 



*وتحس كأنه أخوك .. أو حتى قريب  أو جار* 



*أنا بتكلم على مين..طبعا دا ((هشام نصار))* 





* ألف مبروك يا كاظم المنتدى  شوية شعر على ما قسم من أخوك توت بمناسبة اختيارك العضو المثالى   .. ودا أقل واجب نعمله معاك* 


*عصفور الشعر :توت*

----------


## أمة الله

*الف الف مبروك يا هشام و يا زين ما اختاروا للعضو المثالى* 



*دايما يا رب مشاركاتك فى ميزان حسناتك* 



*و ترفع قدرك عند زملائك* 



*و تزيد طاعتك للرب الخالق*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز 
> 
> 
> هشام نصار
> 
> هشام نصار
> 
> ...


1000
مبروك
يا هشام
والله تستاهل كل خير
وميدالية التميز تشرفت بك
شكرا لك على كل ما تقدمه لنا من موضوعات جميلة
ومشاركات هادفة
وألف مبروك
 ::   ::  
 :f2: 
 ::

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألف مبروك يا هشام على اختيارك العضو المميز
وما شاء الله انت تستحق اللقب
واكيد باذن الله هتفضل مميز دايما
ألــــــــــــــــف مبــــــــــــــــروك*

----------


## ابن البلد

*الف مبرو يا هشام وربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير والصواب دائما 



*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

هشام

اخ عزيز

عضو فعال

ذو قلب كبير

وكلمة صادقة

دائما الاحق مواضعه وردوده

فاجدها في اكمل حال

له وعي كاف( اكبر من جيله)

ذو نظرة حادة وراي سديد

ادام الله لك نباهتك وحكمتك

وزادك صحة وعافية

----------


## نانيس

ألف مبروك لقب العضو المثالي عليك يا أخ هشام
فأنتم تستحقون كل خير أخي.

----------


## سـلـوى

*هييييية هييييييييية*
*بيب بيب هشام بيب بيب هشام بيب بيب هشام   * 

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


*حقيقى تستحق يا هشام*
*انسان محترم و مواضيعك جميلة و شيقة*
*و لك تواجد و مشاركات مميزة ما شاء الله*

*ربنا يحفظك يا هشام و يحقق لك ما تتمنى*
*و يقدرك على ارضائة دائما*
*و يهديك الى الصواب دائما*
*و يرفعك الى اعلى الدرجات خلقا و علما*
*و تكون متميز دائما* 

*قول امييييييييييييييييين*

----------


## ديدي

الف الف الف مبروك يا هشام
انت فعلا اهل لهذا اللقب
تمنياتى لك بدوام التوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## nour2005

> *الف مبرو يا هشام وربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير والصواب دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> *



الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ احمد صلاح 
الف مبروك لمنتدى مصر بالعضو المثالي
والذي بفضل مجهوداته الهادفة ومواضيعه المميزة والهادفة استحق عن جدارة لقب العضو المثالي 
احب ان اتقدم بالشكر لحضرتك ولادارة المنتدى العظيم بحسن الاختيار 
 ::

----------


## nour2005

الاخ العزيز والمميز هشام الف مبروك 
انت حقا تستحق هذا اللقب 
تواجدك دائما محبب ومشاركاتك مميزة ومحببة ومواضيعك هادفة 
شخصيتك قوية وذو وعي كبير محب لاخوانك الاعضاء وذو راي سديد
ربنا يحفظك يا هشام ويحقق لك كل ما تتمناه ودائما تمنياتي لك بالتفوق والتميز الدائم

----------


## daria

لأ لأ
لاااااااااااااااا

ميداليتي 
انا دلوقتي بس عرفت شعور مظلوم  :Frown:  

طب سوبهالي كمان شوية
شوية صغننين طيب
صعبت عليكوا ؟
برضة لأ  ::  


اوكي اوكي


مين بقى اللي اخدها مني ؟
عشان  ا..............................  ::  
اهنيه طبعا

هشام نصار؟
طب مش كنتوا تقولوا كدة
لأمادام هشام خلاص
الف الف مبروك عليه
وبسماحة نفس كمان ( ال يعني بايدي  ::  )

لا لا بجد
الف مبروك عليه
وخليها معاه مش شهر بس
لا لغاية ما اجيب العربية عشان موضوعه بتاع صيانة السيارات

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
إيمان 
العضوة المثالية سابقا :Frown:  
مدعية الطيبة  ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *
> يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز 
> 
> 
> هشام نصار
> 
> هشام نصار
> 
> ...



*   إيه ده .. إيه المفاجأه الحلوه دي ..

ألف شكر يا بسنت على كلامك الرائع ده ممثلة لإدارة المنتدى ..

و تميزي لم يأتي إلا من خلال وجودي في منظومه كلها متميزه من أعضاء و مشرفين .

و ربنا يجعلني دايماً عن حسن ظن الجميع في ويقدرني على العطاء كمان و كمان لهذا الصرح الكبير ..

تحياتي ليكي يا بن مصر ..
و تمنياتي بدوام النجاح لكي ..   
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الغالي دوماً هشام ..
> نلت التكريم عن استحقاق و جدارة..
> شكراً يا هشام...
> 
> شكراً.. لجهودك الرائعة في قاعات المنتدى المختلفة .. 
> مبروك علينا.. وجودك .. بيننا..
> بارك الله فيك.. و جزاك خيراً.. 
> ...




*   الأخت العزيزه أنفال ..   

الله يبارك فيكي .. ويديكي الصحه و العافيه ..

و تكريمي ما هو إلا تكريم لنا جميعاً ..

فلولاكم لما تميزت .. و لا استطعت الوصول إليه ..

تقبلي خالص احترامي و تقديري لشخصك الغالي .
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الف مبروك يا هشام انت فعلا تستحق اللقب بجدارة هذا الشهر 
> ويا رب تكون دائما متفوق في حياتك العملية والعلمية
> ربنا يكتب لك الخير والسعادة دائما في الدارين



*   آمـــيــن .. 

ربنا يخليكي أختي الكريمه يا قمر الليل على كلامك الرائع ..
و على تهنئتك الطيبه ..

و ربنا يوفقك في غربتك و يسعدك دنيا و آخره ..
قادر يا كريم .. 

و أتمنى لكي كل التوفيق في الدنيا و الآخره ..
لكي خالص التحيه  ..
*


.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *هشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووم الف الف مبرووووووووووك من اخوك الصغير
> 
> انت صاحب تفكير مستقل ورائع وتستحق كل ده واكتر
> 
> وعقبال ماتكون من ضمن مشرفين الموقع وسلامى ليك يا عضونا المثالى ................
> 
> منتظرين منك مواضيع شيقه..*




*   ربنا يخليك يا محمد ..   

ده بس من ذوقك و الله ..

و يا سيدي ربنا يسهل و أعمل مواضيع جديده ترضي الجميع ..

و ربنا يديم الأخوه يا باشا ..

دمت بكل خير ...  

*


.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الف مبروك هشام ربنا يوفقك و يا رب دايماً للأفضل 
> 
> انت تستاهل كل خير 
> 
> 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



*   أختي العزيزه ريهام ..  
الله يبارك فيكي .
و ربنا يخليكي و منتحرمش منك و لا من ذوقك ده أبداً 

تقبلى كل التحيه و التقدير .. 

*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> 64 مليار مبروك يا غالي على المثالية المستحقه بجد و أنت من أجدر من يستحق هذا التكريم 
> ربنا يعلي مراتبك كمان وكمان 
> 
> وانا كمان في انتظار اجمل الموضوعات





*   الله يبارك فيك يا ظابط شرطه ..
و عقبال ما ربنا يعلي مراتبك أنت كمان و تبقى لواء شرطه ..


و ربنا يسهل و اعمل موضوع في القريب العاجل ..

و ربنا يوفقك دايما .. تحياتي لك ..
*


.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *ألف ألف مبروك يا هشــام
> 
> 
> 
> مع أطيب تمنياتنا لك بمزيد من التميز*




*   الله يبارك فيك أخي الحبيب عز الدين ..  

و ربنا يجعلني عند حسن ظنك .. 
التميز ده بعض مما عندكم ..

و أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق و التميز ..

تقبل تحياتي العطره ..   
*

.
.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> مبرووووووووووووووووك ياباشا




*   الله يبارك فيك يا أخي الحبيب اسكندريه ..   

و ربنا يكرمك ..
وعقبال ما تبقى عضو مميز انت كمان ..

لك كل اشكر ..  
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> [frame="7 80"]*الحبيب
> 
> الغالي
> 
> العضو المثالي
> 
> هشام نصار
> 
>    
> ...




*   الأخ الطيب محمد عبد السلام ..   

الله يخليك و يخليلنا كلامك الحلو ده ..

و لو أنا زي ما بتقول كده .. 
فأنا اتعلمته منك و من الأخوه المتميزين زيك ..

و منتحرمش منك و لا من ذوقك العالي ده .. 

و أتمنى لك دوام الصحه و العافيه و راحة البال ..   

*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الف الف مبروك اخى هشام
> 
> 
> موضيعك مميزه
> 
> 
> وافكارك جريئه
> 
> 
> تستحق اللقب بجدره




*   الله يبارك فيك يا أخي الحبيب حسام عمر ..

ده بس من ذوقك يا باشا ..
و ربنا يقدرني و ابقى عند حسن ظنك ..

تقبل خالص سلاماتي .. و شكري العميق لك .. 

*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *الف مبروك لهشام   
> زي ما انا قلت عليك في اتوجرافي 
> انت انسان طيب وهادي 
> وتستاهل كل خير
> دايماً للأمام 
> 
> 
> عمرو صالح  *



* 
أخي الحبيب عمرو صالح ..[img]

الله يبارك فيك .. 
و ياريتني أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع فيا ..

و ربنا يخليك و منتحرمش منك يا غالي ..

دمت بكل خير . 
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *يا حبايبى تعالوا معايا* 
> 
> 
> 
> *حذروا  فزروا  ويايا* 
> 
> 
> 
> *عضو ومحبوب للغايه ..مخه  مليان  أفكار* 
> ...



*   إيه الحلاوه دي يا محمود .. الله يبارك فيك ..

عملتني كاظم مره واحده ..  

و الله يا محمود .. مش عارف أقول إيه على الكلام و الشعر الحلو ده ..
ده انت عملت الواجب و زياده يا راجل .. 

ربنا يخليك ليا يا توت و منتحرمش من كلماتك و أشعارك أبداً ..

كل الشكر ليك .. و ربنا يوفقك في حياتك .. 


*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *الف الف مبروك يا هشام و يا زين ما اختاروا للعضو المثالى* 
> 
> 
> 
> *دايما يا رب مشاركاتك فى ميزان حسناتك* 
> 
> 
> 
> *و ترفع قدرك عند زملائك* 
> ...




* الله يبارك فيكي يا أختي العزيزه داليا ..  

و ربنا يسمع و يتقبل منك .. يا رب ..
و يجعلني عند حسن الظن .. قادر يا كريم ..

تقبلي خالص التحيات و التقدير لشخصك الكريم ..  
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> 1000
> مبروك
> يا هشام
> والله تستاهل كل خير
> وميدالية التميز تشرفت بك
> شكرا لك على كل ما تقدمه لنا من موضوعات جميلة
> ومشاركات هادفة
> وألف مبروك



*   أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر ..   
الله يبارك فيك يا عم الذوق كله .. 

و ربنا يقدرني و أستمر في مسيرة التميز التي حملت مسؤليتها ..
و ربنا ميحرمنا منك و لا من ذوقك ده أبداً ..

تقبل خالص تحياتي الطيبه و العطره ..  
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ألف مبروك يا هشام على اختيارك العضو المميز
> وما شاء الله انت تستحق اللقب
> واكيد باذن الله هتفضل مميز دايما
> ألــــــــــــــــف مبــــــــــــــــروك*





*   الله يبارك فيكي يا أختي الكريمه بسمة أمل .. 

و يا رب أفضل دايماً عند حسن ظن الجميع فيا و مميز دايماً.. 
و ذلك لن يكون إلا بوجودي بينكم ..

لكي كل التحيه و الاحترام .. 
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *الف مبرو يا هشام وربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير والصواب دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*   آمــــيـــن ..

الله يبارك فيك يا أحمد ..

و ربنا يقدرني و أقدر أساهم معاكم في الارتقاء بالمنتدى و الموقع ككل ..

شكراً كتييير على ذوقق ..

تقبل خالص تحياتي ..    
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> هشام
> 
> اخ عزيز
> 
> عضو فعال
> 
> ذو قلب كبير
> 
> وكلمة صادقة
> ...




* آميـــن ..

أختي العزيزه روزالين ..

يسعدني سماع كلامك ده .. و الله أنا فخور بيكي ..

و ربنا يجعلني دايماً أقدر أيقى عند حسن ظنك و أكون دايماً سبب في إسعادك و إسعاد الجميع ..

و ربنا ميحرمناش جميعاً من وجودك معانا أبداً ..

و ربنا يسعد أيامك و يريح بالك ..  
*


.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> ألف مبروك لقب العضو المثالي عليك يا أخ هشام
> فأنتم تستحقون كل خير أخي.



*   أختي الكريمه نانيس ..  

الله يبارك فيكي .. 
وربنا يمنحك دايماً كل خير في الدنيا و الآخره ..

و تقبلي كل التحيه و التقدير ..   

*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *هييييية هييييييييية*
> *بيب بيب هشام بيب بيب هشام بيب بيب هشام   * 
> 
> *الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
> 
> 
> *حقيقى تستحق يا هشام*
> *انسان محترم و مواضيعك جميلة و شيقة*
> *و لك تواجد و مشاركات مميزة ما شاء الله*
> ...



* 
آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن ..

الله يبارك فيكي يا سلوى ..

ده بس من ذوقك و الله .. 
و أكيد أي تميز ليا أكيد في حد ساهم فيه ..
و انتي أكيد من الناس اللي ساهمت في تميزي بينكم جميعاً ..

و ربنا يجعلك دايماً في أحسن حال .. و يوفقك في دراستك و حياتك ..

متقولي آمين .. 
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الف الف الف مبروك يا هشام
> انت فعلا اهل لهذا اللقب
> تمنياتى لك بدوام التوفيق ان شاء الله




*   الله يبارك فيكي يا أختي الكريمه ديدي ..

و ده بعض مما عندكم ..

و ربنا يوفقك و يعطيكي الصحه و العافيه  ..
قادر يا كريم ..

تقبلي خالص تحياتي ..
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الاخ العزيز والمميز هشام الف مبروك 
> انت حقا تستحق هذا اللقب 
> تواجدك دائما محبب ومشاركاتك مميزة ومحببة ومواضيعك هادفة 
> شخصيتك قوية وذو وعي كبير محب لاخوانك الاعضاء وذو راي سديد
> ربنا يحفظك يا هشام ويحقق لك كل ما تتمناه ودائما تمنياتي لك بالتفوق والتميز الدائم




*   أختي الغاليه نور .. 

ربنا يقدرني و أكون زي ما قولتي عني كده و أستمر على كده ..
و يديم المحبه يبننا جميعاً ..

و يجعلني حلقة وصل بين جميع الإخوه في تلك المحبه ..
و ربنا مايحرمني من تواجدك معانا ..

و أتمنى ليكي كل خير و صحه و سعاده .. يا رب .. 

*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> لأ لأ
> لاااااااااااااااا
> 
> ميداليتي 
> انا دلوقتي بس عرفت شعور مظلوم  
> 
> طب سوبهالي كمان شوية
> شوية صغننين طيب
> صعبت عليكوا ؟
> ...



*  الله بيارك فيكي يا إيمان ..  

شكراً على المجامله .. 
و لو انها غصب عنك ..    
و عموماً أنتم السابقون و نحن اللاحقون ..   

و يا ستي هاتي العربيه و انا كل يوم أعملك موضوع ....   
و ربنا مايحرمنا من وجودك الطيب ..
تقبلي تحياتي ..    


آه نسيت حاجه ..  







 
*

.

----------


## سمسمة

الف مبروك ياهشام على اللقب المميز ...ماكنتش استنى على العربية شوية عشان تبقة الهدية :: 

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق

وتهانينا لك

الف مبروك



 :f2: 

البروف سمسمة..

----------


## نوسة

[frame="7 80"]*


هشام نصار

الف مبروك يا هشام لانك فعلا تستحق اللقب وبجدارة 



لانك فعلا عضو مميز 

*[/frame]

----------


## حنـــــان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الف مبروك ياهشام على اللقب المميز ...ماكنتش استنى على العربية شوية عشان تبقة الهدية
> 
> اتمنى لك كل التوفيق
> 
> وتهانينا لك
> 
> الف مبروك
> 
> 
> ...



*   الله يبارك فيكي ..
ربنا يخليكي يا سمسمه ..   

و يا ستي تهنئتك عندي بمليون عربيه ...   

بس طبعا مش مرسيدس ..
 


تقبلي تحياتي .. 
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> [frame="7 80"]*
> 
> 
> هشام نصار
> 
> الف مبروك يا هشام لانك فعلا تستحق اللقب وبجدارة 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*   الله يبارك فيكي يا نوسه ..   

وده من ذوقك و الله ..

و ربنا يجعلني عند حسن ظنك دايماً .. 

تقبلي تحياتي ..
*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 
*   ربنا يخليكي و يبارك فيكي يا حنان ..   

و متشكر أوي على ذوقك ده و الله .. 

و حمد الله على السلامه من العمليه .. 


تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري ..  
*

.

----------


## Abdou Basha

ألف مبروك يا هشام .... 
أتمنى تكون دايما عند حسن ظن الجميع ... وربنا يوفقك في حياتك .

----------


## ميــــم

::  ألف ألف ألف مبروك  ::  


عقبال كده إن شاء الله  لما نشوفك مشرف قريب 

ربنا يكرمك أنتا تستاهل كل خير

----------


## maverick

مع ان التهنئه جت متأخرة شوية

بس مبروك 

الف مبروك ومبروك

----------


## osha

معلش انا دايما متأخرة 
ألف مبروك يا هشام 

وربنا يوفقك دائما لما فيه الخير

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> ألف مبروك يا هشام .... 
> أتمنى تكون دايما عند حسن ظن الجميع ... وربنا يوفقك في حياتك .



*   الله يبارك فيك يا عبد الرحمن ..   

و ربنا يقدرني دايماً و أكون عند حسن ظنك و ظن الجميع ..    

إن شاء الله ..   
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> ألف ألف ألف مبروك  
> 
> 
> عقبال كده إن شاء الله  لما نشوفك مشرف قريب 
> 
> ربنا يكرمك أنتا تستاهل كل خير



*   الله يبارك فيك يا محمد ..   

و لو إن موضوع الاشراف ده مش شاغلني أوي ..

لكن ربنا يوفقني و أكون عضو كويس و خلاص .. كفايه عليا أوي ..

و ربنا يخليك على ذوقك ده و الله ..   

و ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك دايماً ..   
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> مع ان التهنئه جت متأخرة شوية
> 
> بس مبروك 
> 
> الف مبروك ومبروك


* 
الله يبارك فيكي ..  

ويا ستي و لا متأخر و لا حاجه .. 
ده انتي تنوري في أي وقت ..

تقبلي خالص تحياتي ..   

*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> معلش انا دايما متأخرة 
> ألف مبروك يا هشام 
> 
> وربنا يوفقك دائما لما فيه الخير


*   يا ستي انتي تباركي في أي وقت .. هو انتي غريبه ..   

الله يبارك فيكي يا رشا ..   

و ربنا يوفقك دايماً .. 
و إن شاء الله ترجعي مصر بألف سلامه .. 

و ربنا يسلمك من كل شر و يوعدك بالخير دايماً ..   

*

.

----------


## مهرة عربية

*الف الف مبروك يا هشام
انت فعلا تستاهل كل خير
ربنا يوفقك يا رب*

----------


## saladino

*بيبيب بيبيبيب* 
 ::   ::  
*اااااااااااالف مبرووووووووك يا هشام باشا*
*ودائما بالتوفيق والى الامام*
* * 
* يلااااااااا بقئ خد الشيك وغير العربية وهات عيون *

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *الف الف مبروك يا هشام
> انت فعلا تستاهل كل خير
> ربنا يوفقك يا رب*



*   الله يبارك فيكي يا أختي مهره عربيه ..   
و ربنا يخليكي و متشكر على ذوقك ..   
و منتحرمش من وجودك معانا دايماً ..

لكي كل التحيه ..   
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *بيبيب بيبيبيب* 
>   
> *اااااااااااالف مبرووووووووك يا هشام باشا*
> *ودائما بالتوفيق والى الامام*
> * * 
> * يلااااااااا بقئ خد الشيك وغير العربية وهات عيون *



*   الله يبارك فيك يا محمد ..   

و على فكره أنا مليش في الشيكات ..
الكاش أضمن و أريح .. 
 

منتحرمش منك يا غالي ..   
*

.

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف مبروك للأخ الفاضل هشام على لقب العضو المثالي
أعلم أنني جئت متأخرة إلا أنني دخلت الموضوع أكثر من مرة وفي كل محاولة للمشاركة للتهنئة تحدث مشكلة بالاتصال أو بالصفحة أو النت يفصل وما إلى ذلك.
ألف مبروك مرة أخرى ودوما إلى نجاح وتألق ، جعل الله مشاركاتكم جميعها في ميزان حسناتكم وغفر لكم ولنا جميعا أي خطأ أو زلل .. اللهم آمين.

----------


## بهجه

الفففففففففففففففففففففف
مبروووووووووووووووووك
ياااااا
هشااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="6 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف الف الف الف الف
ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييون
مبرووووووووووووووك
ابنى الغاااااااااالى هشام 
انت تستحق هذا النجاح والتقدير
وتستحق اكتر منه لانك شخصية
مميزة جداااااااااااااا وانا اعتز بك
كابن غاااالى جداااا عندى ...

 

دائما من تقدم ونجاح الى اخر 
بارك الله فيك وحبب فيك خلقه ...*[/frame]

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="6 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف الف الف الف الف
ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييون
مبرووووووووووووووك
ابنى الغاااااااااالى هشام 
انت تستحق هذا النجاح والتقدير
وتستحق اكتر منه لانك شخصية
مميزة جداااااااااااااا وانا اعتز بك
كابن غاااالى جداااا عندى ...

 

دائما من تقدم ونجاح الى اخر 
بارك الله فيك وحبب فيك خلقه ...*[/frame]

----------


## سـلـوى

> *آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن ..*
> 
> *الله يبارك فيكي يا سلوى ..*
> 
> *ده بس من ذوقك و الله ..* 
> *و أكيد أي تميز ليا أكيد في حد ساهم فيه ..*
> *و انتي أكيد من الناس اللي ساهمت في تميزي بينكم جميعاً ..*
> 
> *و ربنا يجعلك دايماً في أحسن حال .. و يوفقك في دراستك و حياتك ..*
> ...


 
 :: * انا داخلة اقول اميييييييين و امشى*

*ربنا يخليك يا هشام*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ألف مبروك للأخ الفاضل هشام على لقب العضو المثالي
> أعلم أنني جئت متأخرة إلا أنني دخلت الموضوع أكثر من مرة وفي كل محاولة للمشاركة للتهنئة تحدث مشكلة بالاتصال أو بالصفحة أو النت يفصل وما إلى ذلك.
> ألف مبروك مرة أخرى ودوما إلى نجاح وتألق ، جعل الله مشاركاتكم جميعها في ميزان حسناتكم وغفر لكم ولنا جميعا أي خطأ أو زلل .. اللهم آمين.


*   آمـــيــن ..
يا نانيس إنتي تشرفي في أي وقت ..

و ربنا يبارك فيكي ..
و الله مشكله الاتصال دي مشكله قوميه لكل الأعضاء ..   

و منتحرمش منك و لا من وجودك أبداً ..   
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الفففففففففففففففففففففف
> مبروووووووووووووووووك
> ياااااا
> هشااااااااااااااااااااام



*   الله ييببباااااررررك فيكي .. 

و منتحرمش منك أبداً يا بهجه .. 

نورتيني بوجودك يا ست الكل .. 

تحياتي ليكي .. 
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> [frame="6 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الف الف الف الف الف
> ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييون
> مبرووووووووووووووك
> ابنى الغاااااااااالى هشام 
> انت تستحق هذا النجاح والتقدير
> وتستحق اكتر منه لانك شخصية
> مميزة جداااااااااااااا وانا اعتز بك
> كابن غاااالى جداااا عندى ...
> ...



*   الله يبارك فيكي يا ست الحبايب يا ماما زوزو ..
و لو انا شخصيه مميزه فده لأني إبن من أبنائك .. 

و أنا كمان أعتز بيكي أم غاليه جداً جداً لي ..
و ربنا يخليكي ليا و لا يحرمني من وجودك و لا كلامك الغالي و ذوقك العالي ده ..

دمتي لنا جميعاً بكل خير ..   
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> * انا داخلة اقول اميييييييين و امشى*
> 
> *ربنا يخليك يا هشام*



*   و ربنا يتقبل منك و منا صالح الأعمال ..   
آمين ..

تسلمي ..   
*

.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اخى الفاضل هشام حقيقى انا اسف جدا على التاخير والترحيب بس انا لسه عارف دلوقتى لما لقيت موضوعك بيتمشى فى الشريط وواخد راحتو طبعا علشان اشوفه ههههههههههههههههههه وحقيقى انت تستاهل اللقب وعن جداره ربنا يكرمك وتكون دايما متالق ونافع باذن الله لانك شخصيه محترمه وغاليه ومميزه على الكل تقبل ارق التهانى وخالص الحب والتقدير 
احمد

----------


## مظلوووم

الف الف الف مليون مبرووووك يا هيشو  ::  

تستاهل يا جميل والله من زمااااان لانك تستحق كل خير يا بطل ::  

فعلا عضو جميل ومحبوب وما يختلفش عليه اتنين ابدا ابدا ::  
يا رب بالنجاح دايما والتقدم افضل وافضل وربنا يعينك دايما ويوفقك لما فيه الخير كله ::  :: 
عارف انى متاخر يا جميل بس معلش بقى هيشو يستحملنى هههههههههههههه ::  
وخد منى شويه الهدايا المتواضعه دى
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااامر بيك يا هيشو
اخووووووووووك
انوووووووووووووبيس

----------


## n3na3aah

الاستاذ هشام الففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك و تستاهل يا هشوم و يا رب دايما تضيف وجودك في المنتدي و متبعدش عنه ابدا و الف مبروك مليون مره

----------


## bosycat

[QUOTE=بنت مصر]*[align=center]*
*يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر*
*أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز* 


*هشام نصار*

*هشام نصار*

*هشام نصار*


**




*بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر*




*تكريما له ولجهوده المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت* 
*الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله* 

*وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على*
*هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح* 
*الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى*



*مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر*


*.* 
*الف مبروك ليك ياهشام انت فعلا العضو المثالي وتستحقها جدا  *

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> اخى الفاضل هشام حقيقى انا اسف جدا على التاخير والترحيب بس انا لسه عارف دلوقتى لما لقيت موضوعك بيتمشى فى الشريط وواخد راحتو طبعا علشان اشوفه ههههههههههههههههههه وحقيقى انت تستاهل اللقب وعن جداره ربنا يكرمك وتكون دايما متالق ونافع باذن الله لانك شخصيه محترمه وغاليه ومميزه على الكل تقبل ارق التهانى وخالص الحب والتقدير 
> احمد



*   يا أحمد و لا متأخر و لا حاجه ..
و ربنا يخليك على كلامك و ذوقك ده ..  

و دايماً أكون عند حسن ظنك .. 
و ربنا يديم المحبه بينا ..   

تقبل خالص تحياتي ..   
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الف الف الف مليون مبرووووك يا هيشو  
> 
> تستاهل يا جميل والله من زمااااان لانك تستحق كل خير يا بطل 
> 
> فعلا عضو جميل ومحبوب وما يختلفش عليه اتنين ابدا ابدا 
> يا رب بالنجاح دايما والتقدم افضل وافضل وربنا يعينك دايما ويوفقك لما فيه الخير كله
> عارف انى متاخر يا جميل بس معلش بقى هيشو يستحملنى هههههههههههههه 
> وخد منى شويه الهدايا المتواضعه دى
>       
> ...



*يا محمد الموضوع موضوعك ..
و حتى من غير استئذان ده انت تنور في أي وقت يا باشا ..
هو احنا عندنا كام مظلوم ..

و عموماً هدايا مقبوله يا زعيم .. 

و ربنا يوفقك دايماً و يديم الأخوه ما بينا طول ما احنا مع بعض أو حتى مش مع بعض .. 
و عامر بوجودك يا باشا ..   
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الاستاذ هشام الففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك و تستاهل يا هشوم و يا رب دايما تضيف وجودك في المنتدي و متبعدش عنه ابدا و الف مبروك مليون مره



*   الله يبارك فيكي يا أستاذه نعناعه ..
و ربنا ما يحرمناش من وجودك أبداً و لا من ذوقك ..

و الله يبارك فيكي مليون مره يا نعنوعه .. 
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *.* 
> *الف مبروك ليك ياهشام انت فعلا العضو المثالي وتستحقها جدا  * [/size][/color][/font]



*   الله يبارك فيكي يا رحاب ..  
و  أسعدني جداً مرورك لتهنئتي ..
و ربنا يخليكي .. و عقبال ما نهنئك على تميزك برضو ..

تقبلي خالص تحياتي ..  
*

.

----------


## mshmsh73

::  الف الف الف مبروك يا هشام ::   معلش هى جت متأخر بس انا كان بقالى كام يوم مش بدخل بس بجد بجد انت فعلا تستحق اللقب دة الف مبروك :: 

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الف الف الف مبروك يا هشام  معلش هى جت متأخر بس انا كان بقالى كام يوم مش بدخل بس بجد بجد انت فعلا تستحق اللقب دة الف مبروك


* 
الله يبارك فيكي يا مشمش .. 

و لا متأخر و لا حاجه .. دة انتي تنوري في أي وقت ..

و يا ريت أبقى عضو مميز كل يوم عشان تيجيو تهنيني ..   

تقبلي تحياتي ..
*

.

----------


## M!RAMAR

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروووووووووووووك
بجد تستاهل .......

مع اجمل اتهانى...

مــــــــــــــميراــــــــــــــــــــار

----------

